# Tucker almost 9 months old



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Here are a few recent pictures of my little boy Tucker - he is almost 9 months old and somehow getting cuter every day


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

He is so very lovely 

Toffin
x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

oh bless, what a little poppet.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

He is stunning


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just look at that face xxx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Gorgeous x

He still looks really young, what's his beauty regime


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhh love a Tucker update 
He is as stunning as ever xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Gorgeous! The great thing about these poos is that they do just get cuter and more cuddly each day! x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Tucker is gorgeous


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Tucker is fab .... absolutely stunning .. fab photos


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so cute! he looks like a cuddly baby


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sooo cute.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He is adorable!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

He is soooo cute!! He still looks like a little puppy! Precious face.


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone - I hope he stays this size forever!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tucker2 said:


> Thanks everyone - I hope he stays this size forever!!


What weight is Tucker now?? 
I like to use him as a benchmark for Molly 
She is 6.9kgs at 7 and a half months 
xx


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Tucker is almost 15lbs which if I did the conversion right, is 6.8 kg so it looks like Molly is already bigger than Tucker.
Can you send an updated picture of Molly - I want to see if she and Tucker still look like brother and sister


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh yes Molly is bigger  

These photos are recent, she looks tall in the first one but isn't really. 
She has the same apricot ears as Tucker but they don't always show up well in photos 
X


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Molly is so cute - Thank you so much for the updated photo's. Tucker also has an apricot stripe down his back - does Molly?


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

He is just gorgeous!! such a little cutie!


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

And so is Molly!!!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

What a gorgeous boy he is! Soo cute!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tucker2 said:


> Molly is so cute - Thank you so much for the updated photo's. Tucker also has an apricot stripe down his back - does Molly?


Hi, no Molly doesn't have any apricot on her body at all now, only her ears. She is white/cream all over.. For now anyway 
She is getting curlier by the day!! 
X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He looks completely gorgeous and very poodlie coated - is he f1?


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes he is an F1 - Mom was a poodle and Dad a Cocker spaniel


----------

